# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  Laravel vs django

## mshoping

سلام . از دوستانی که فریم ورک لاراول و جنگو رو کار کردن میخواستم بپرسم که کار با کدوم راحت تره  کدوم سینتکس راحت تری داره طبق تحقیقی که خودم کردم جنگو طرافدار های بیشتری داره میخوام از لحاظ علمی بدونم چرا و تفاوت هاشون در چی هستند 
در ضمن این لینک رو هم خودم پیدا کردم یه نگاه بکنید 
منتظر نظرات شما هستم

----------


## mshoping

یعنی هیچ کس نیست ؟؟!

----------


## ni.alpr

اضافه شدن شی گرایی به php و پکیج منجری مثل composer و به وجود اومدن وریم  ورک عالی مثل laravel واقعا خیلی از کاستی هارو توی دنیای php جبران کرده .

فکر نمی کنم کسای زیادی باشن که با هر دو فریم ورک کار کرده باشند ، هر دو عالی هستند . توی هرکدوم پیش بری نقص های خیلی کمی میبینی . 
 دلیل اینکه django بیشتر طرفدار داره اینه که قدمتش بیشتره .


نظر شخصی من اینه که :
اگه شما با php راحت ترین laravel رو انتخاب کنید، اگه python کار کردید و باهاش راحت ترید django رو انتخاب کنید . 

فریم ورک های محبوب دیگه ای هم هستند به زبان های دیگه مثل Ruby on Rails 

یکی رو انتخاب کنید و توش عالی بشید .

----------


## mshoping

ممنون از جواب شما دوست عزیز
منتظر بقیه نظرات هم هستم

----------


## rezaonline.net

جانگو فریم ورک پایتون هست و لاراول فریم ورک پی اچ پی :)

یعنی شما باید جدای از فریم ورک یکی از این دو زبان رو مسلط باشید !!!!
هستید ؟؟

میزان تسلط خودتون در مورد پی اچ پی و پایتون چقدره ؟

----------

